# Survival pack for exam day



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's my list of stash:

1) Admission slip: No admission without it.

2) Your ID: Driver's license, etc. No test without it.

3) Seat cushion: memory foam or regular kitchen chair type. You're sitting for a long time and them bones get tired. You don't need the distraction. (I also brought a lumbar memory foam cushion, I was stylin')

4) Ginseng: I used red panax liquid. It relaxes and sharpens mental functions.

5) Ear plugs: You never know what else is going on around the building. My EIT (FE) was taken under a hockey rink during a game. Lots of crowd noise and stomping. Also cold as hell. No..I'm NOT kidding!

6) Tylenol or aspirin: Need I say more?

7) Power bars or snacks: You can't eat in there, but you can snack enroute to the bathroom. Hunger pangs will distract.

8) Extra Calculator and batteries: Just in case. You've come this far, be prepared.

9) Watch and stop watch: One to watch the time, one in case you want to time each question. Just turn off ALL beeping features and alarms. you'll get dirty looks and a visit from a proctologist. Oops I mean proctor.

10) Cough drops, gum or hard candy: Coughing will get you dirty looks and blowing bubbles may get you booted.

11) Bottled water or soda: Just in case there is no drinking fountain.

12) Layer clothing: A T-shirt, a long sleeve T-shirt and a heavy button up or sweat shirt. Any combination of these should cover you. (No pun intended)

WARNING: Check to ensure your State allows these. I had no problems, but every State is different and you don't want surprises that morning.

Misc tips

1) Check all books for loose papers and remove them all, especially borrowed books.

2) If you're not familiar wih the test area, google it for morning coffee and eating places for lunch. If in doubt, leave a lunch in the car on ice.

3) If your car is unreliable, have someone on call to drive you or have a taxi number on hand. This involves a very long story from a friend/coworker involving a tow truck the morning of....

4) DO NOT bring your own pencils. You'll be the first one out of the exam, guaranteed.

5) Declare any missed restricted items at check-in and leave them in the contraband bags at the registration desk.


----------



## Kuku (Oct 20, 2008)

I so wish I could take the exam with my iPod.


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 21, 2008)

Techie,

good list. Definitely bring ear plugs - I took the FE in April, and there was a gospel choir practicing in the next room ... the proctors said they couldn't do anything about it but say sorry....

My ass couldn't take 8 hrs without memory foam....

spare calculator and spare batteries for me.... just like going to the moon...

We could eat in our FE exam in Florida - I guess as long as you don't pull out a can of tuna...

A couple of examinees (is that what we are?) drove over from across the state - got there a few minutes late - didn't get to enter the room.... I'm not driving the 1.5hrs in the morning, it's worth another $150 for a hotel room a block away....


----------



## clemente (Oct 22, 2008)

in nyc they confiscated any drinks that you drank from during the exam.

they put it in a plastic zip lock and told you that you can have it when you leave.

also they were very strict with cell phones, electronics and types of calculators.

i recommend to have your lunch in the car with extra drinks, and snacks. so you don't have to worry about going around looking for something to eat...


----------



## BamaBino (Oct 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 24, 2011)

In VA we could eat and drink during the PE exam. I brought a tiny cooler with some drinks and snacks. My exam was only 15 miles from home, but during the busy rush-hour traffic, that would have taken 45 minutes to several hours. Don't be 1 second late. I stayed at a hotel close enough that I could have walked it (in 30 minutes) if I needed to due to traffic or car problems.

#1 rule - remove any and all variables external to the questions that may cause a problem, regardless of how remote the possibility.


----------

